# kern.securelevel usage



## z662 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a follow up thread in regards to my post last night that eventually led to the discussion and mentioning of kernel secure levels.  I have been reading about it briefly and realize the differences of each level.  I really just wanted to post and get feedback from people that use them and what their preference/rule of thumb is for BOTH desktop and servers (perhaps routers vs web servers if need be).  Anxious to hear back.  Thanks


----------

